# COOPER & WOOD, PORTOBELLO



## botil (Mar 14, 2006)

This two english wine bottles are three pieces mold, with applied lip and base embossed.
 Right embossed "COOPER AND WOOD - MANUFACTURES - PORTOBELLO" and left embossed " RD. COOPER & CÂº - PORTOBELLO .
 Any information about manufacturers would be much appreciated.
 Thank you

 Juan Carlos


----------



## botil (Mar 14, 2006)

One of the bases.


----------



## botil (Mar 14, 2006)

The second one.


----------



## TROG (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Botil,
 Not a lot of information for you but these are from around 1860 and we see quite a few of them here in Australia and were probably used for holding Stout or Ale.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought portobello was a mushroom. Are you sure it's not an early mushroom sauce or cream of mushroom soup? MM-MMMM-GOOOOOD


----------



## botil (Mar 15, 2006)

I think that Portobello is a famous market in London. Maybe Cooper and Wood were wine or ale traders.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 21, 2006)

Cooper and Wood where glass bottle makers in Portobello Scotland,  they are fairly common finds here in Oz as Trog said but nice to find base embossed blacks anyhow.
 I'm not sure the exact dates of these but they are an 1860's ish bottle,  I've seen "Wood Portobello" and "Cooper Portobello" on bottles too but not anywhere near as many as "Cooper and Wood",  they will be before or after the partnership I'd think,  pretty sure the Wood at least is older.


----------



## botil (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks everybody for a great help. I've find another "Cooper and Wood" in Dan Gilbert's page, but no more information about the company.
 http://members.tripod.com/~DanGilbert/b5.html


----------

